# beim firefox windows media player dateien wiedergeben



## Kurt Cobain (14. März 2006)

Tag Tag

also wenn ich unter Linux ein Video z.B. hier: http://www.videocodezone.com/ mit dem firefox anschauen will geht das ja nicht.

muss man sich da ein plugin für mozilla runterladen, dass er das abspielen kann? oder geht das auf Linux ganz einfach nicht?


gruß ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2006)

Ich weiss nicht ob man Firefox vielleicht den MPlayer oder einen andere Player als Video-Player angeben kann, aber mit dem Konqueror kann ich ohne Probleme auch Videos ansehen, solang es nicht unbedingt WMV oder noch schlimmer RealMedia oder Quicktime ist.


----------



## Maik (14. März 2006)

Firefox 1.5 benötigt meines Wissens den WMP ab Version 7.1.


----------



## deepthroat (14. März 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Firefox 1.5 benötigt meines Wissens den WMP ab Version 7.1.


WMP = Windows Media Player? Unter Linux? Das ist schlecht.

Es gibt ein Mozilla mplayer plugin für Mozilla Browser (http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/). Mit den entsprechenden Codecs (von der MPlayer Seite) lassen sich dann auch WMV, Realmedia und Quicktime abspielen.

Gruß


----------



## Maik (14. März 2006)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> WMP = Windows Media Player? Unter Linux? Das ist schlecht.


Sorry für die Fehlinformation in punkto Linux


----------

